# Collar Size?



## Chocolate

I'm wanting to order a collar from someone online who makes them. I dont know what size to get though. My breeder said my puppy should be about 4-5 pounds when I get him at 12 weeks old and grown to be 8-10 pounds as an adult. What size collar should I get? 
She has two small sizes available...
XS which is 3/8" wide and adjusts 6"-10" in length
S which is 1/2" wide and adjustable 8"-12" in length

I also want a matching leash, should I get the 3/8" wide one or the 1/2" wide one?

She doesnt make harnesses so Im a little lost on which harness to get...does anyone have suggestions and sizes for a harness?


----------



## davetgabby

go with a harness, much safer http://clicktreat.blogspot.ca/2012/06/is-it-harmful-to-attach-aleash-to-your.html


----------



## Chocolate

I dont plan to walk the puppy from the collar. I know its not safe. I plan to keep a collar on him for tags though. I want a harness for walking


----------



## Molly120213

I would definitely get the XS collar. I don't know if the custom collar and leash you are ordering is expensive but growing puppies may outgrow their collar after a few months. Also some puppies, like my Molly, do bite the leash at first and tend to ruin it. You may want to save the nicer things for after the initial puppy teething stage. I agree that a harness is the way to go for walking your pup. I did like the snap on collar at first because it was quick to take on and off for all the frequent potty breaks.

Diane


----------



## SJ1998

+1 on the leash biting. I dont keep my dog on the leash but when he was little it would seem like all I had to do was turn my back to get keys or something and he chewed on it! Not enough to do any major damage but still a few teeth marks in that nice leather lead...

I have a sensation harness in extra small. I also have a couple of the velcro styles. You can buy a lot of this stuff at TJ Maxx and Home Goods.


----------



## lfung5

I would go with extra small.

I buy my boys the 5/8 or 3/4 inch. Bella who is only 7 lbs get a 5/8 colar. Her neck size is 9 inches.

When your pup stops growing, you might like these. I have a bunch of them. They are the best quality collar I have ever seen. They are not expensive either. I put their name and phone number on the collar so no need for a tag. They only wear them when they leave my house for ID.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/157724...r+dog&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Chocolate

lfung5 said:


> I would go with extra small.
> 
> I buy my boys the 5/8 or 3/4 inch. Bella who is only 7 lbs get a 5/8 colar. Her neck size is 9 inches.
> 
> When your pup stops growing, you might like these. I have a bunch of them. They are the best quality collar I have ever seen. They are not expensive either. I put their name and phone number on the collar so no need for a tag. They only wear them when they leave my house for ID.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/157724...r+dog&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


I LOVE those!!!!!!11 Would you mind posting some pics of your havanese modeling them so I can see what they look like on?


----------



## BFrancs

I would recommend waiting to buy real nice leash. You should buy a regular leash until he gets a little older. Both, Canela and Vino chewed on their first leashes when they were puppies. Vino actually chewed through one. I was talking to someone and in the back of my mind, I was thinking, ‘man Vino is being soo nice and quiet’ and still, turns out the little rascal was gnawing at the leash!!! He chewed half way thru it. LOL If you really want the matching leash I would suggest buying the ½” or something smaller for your 4-5 pound puppy, you don’t want the weight of the leash to be too much for him. Plus if you wait to he gets a little older you can pick the right one, the weight/width/length.


----------



## lfung5

These are the only pictures I have. I blurred out my phone number. I have so many other colors. You can customize the collars anyway you want! Warning: It can get addicting!!


----------



## Carmenchanwong

lfung5 said:


> These are the only pictures I have. I blurred out my phone number. I have so many other colors. You can customize the collars anyway you want! Warning: It can get addicting!!


love it !


----------



## Chocolate

lfung5 said:


> These are the only pictures I have. I blurred out my phone number. I have so many other colors. You can customize the collars anyway you want! Warning: It can get addicting!!


LOVE them!!! Im going to order some!


----------



## BFrancs

lfung5 said:


> These are the only pictures I have. I blurred out my phone number. I have so many other colors. You can customize the collars anyway you want! Warning: It can get addicting!!


Linda thanks for sharing - I really like these collars esp for my Vs.


----------



## Sarahdee

lfung5 said:


> These are the only pictures I have. I blurred out my phone number. I have so many other colors. You can customize the collars anyway you want! Warning: It can get addicting!!


 I love those! What's the width size of the collar? I reall like how thick they are.


----------



## lfung5

Can you tell I love them too! Here is our collection. You have to be very specific when ordering, color of leather, color of backing, color of thread for seam, name color, font type, all caps or lower case. If you don't trust yourself measuring, go with the adjustable collars. 

Bella is wearing the 5/8 width. Scudder is wearing the 3/4 width. The collars in the picture are all 5/8. The collars in the picture below are both 3/4 and 5/8.

I like both sizes. If your dog is going to wear it all day, I prefer the 5/8. They are just lighter for their necks.


----------



## Carmenchanwong

lfung5 said:


> Can you tell I love them too! Here is our collection. You have to be very specific when ordering, color of leather, color of backing, color of thread for seam, name color, font type, all caps or lower case. If you don't trust yourself measuring, go with the adjustable collars.
> 
> Bella is wearing the 5/8 width. Scudder is wearing the 3/4 width. The collars in the picture are all 5/8. The collars in the picture below are both 3/4 and 5/8.
> 
> I like both sizes. If your dog is going to wear it all day, I prefer the 5/8. They are just lighter for their necks.


wow, love your collection.


----------



## lfung5

Chocolate said:


> I'm wanting to order a collar from someone online who makes them. I dont know what size to get though. My breeder said my puppy should be about 4-5 pounds when I get him at 12 weeks old and grown to be 8-10 pounds as an adult. What size collar should I get?
> She has two small sizes available...
> XS which is 3/8" wide and adjusts 6"-10" in length
> S which is 1/2" wide and adjustable 8"-12" in length
> 
> I also want a matching leash, should I get the 3/8" wide one or the 1/2" wide one?
> 
> She doesnt make harnesses so Im a little lost on which harness to get...does anyone have suggestions and sizes for a harness?


In the summer I use this harness for walking:
http://www.freedomnopullharness.com/5-8-Wide-Freedom-No-Pull-Harness_c2.htm

In the winter I use this puppia harnesses:
Amazon.com : Puppia Soft Dog Harness, Red, Small : Pet Leashes : Pet Supplies

You can use the puppia all year long. It is mesh. I just prefer less fabric in the summer as my guys hike and swim.


----------



## Chocolate

lfung5 said:


> In the summer I use this harness for walking:
> http://www.freedomnopullharness.com/5-8-Wide-Freedom-No-Pull-Harness_c2.htm
> 
> In the winter I use this puppia harnesses:
> Amazon.com : Puppia Soft Dog Harness, Red, Small : Pet Leashes : Pet Supplies
> 
> You can use the puppia all year long. It is mesh. I just prefer less fabric in the summer as my guys hike and swim.


what size puppia harness do you use and how much does your havanese weigh?


----------



## lfung5

My guys wear mediums. It really depends in their chest girth. My boys weigh 15 and 16 lbs and have 17 and 18 chests. Bella wears a small. she is only 7 lbs with a 13 inch chest.


----------

